
Will wasm defeat adblockers? - patrickburke
If web assembly can render angrybots i dont see why it cant render the nyt...and i think it would be hard to adblock such a setup.
======
anonyfox
a wasm client still has to do HTTP requests to fetch ads. These can be blocked
at the network level.

